# HSV Grange Bose problem



## macka7 (May 14, 2016)

Hello all,
I have a 2007 HSV WM Grange. It has a Bose sound system (factory fitted) It has head rest screens and a rear passenger DVD player located in an overhead console. The unit will no longer play the CD's that are in it, or the DVD that is in the rear. It wont allow me to eject any of the disks either. Its basically a radio only at the moment. Can anyone tell me if I can do a direct change over for a Sat Nav unit out of a later model Grange or Caprice? I have read threads on other forums but cant get a definitive answer,
Regards Macka


----------

